

Even when test scores go up, some cognitive abilities don’t - randomdrake
http://www.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/even-when-test-scores-go-up-some-cognitive-abilities-dont-1211.html

======
forgottenpass
When the evaluation metric is test-taking, the skill improved is ability to do
well on tests. Any teacher or astute student with NCLB experience can tell you
this.

If you infer anything from business metrics, take note. You're measuring what
you're measuring, not the nearby thing you want information on but can't
programatically capture.

